# How to use BMW's TIS



## ecdysiast (Nov 27, 2004)

I paid my money to use BMW's TIS (bmwtechinfo.com) and can't find any installation data for parts other than, by and large, telephone adapters. Apparently the TIS is far from complete. Anyone know how to use that pay-per-view site to find things, such as installation instructions for

52207041830 and
51168269445

?

Also, you can download what TIS says are technical manuals ("BEISSB" and "BOSCH") but the software they send to read them is incomprehensible. Can anyone explain?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

ecdysiast said:


> I paid my money to use BMW's TIS (bmwtechinfo.com) and can't find any installation data for parts other than, by and large, telephone adapters. Apparently the TIS is far from complete. Anyone know how to use that pay-per-view site to find things, such as installation instructions for
> 
> 52207041830 and
> 51168269445
> ...


In the BMW dealer system (.net instead of .com), the option installation instructions are located in the ASAP (aftersales something portal) area. See if there's something like that in your TIS account.

The actual TIS contents are service procedures (take out, repair/replace, reinstall). Though many times the option installation instructions refer to various TIS procedures.

The training manuals I've looked at in the online service were all in Adobe PDF format.


----------

